# What does ADJ mean on bank statement



## Phoenicia

Thanks folks, I think question is answered.  It was against a mysterious debit on bank statement.  Just noticed there was an error in the credit column - an excess of the same amount.  So, presumably it means "adjustment"?!  Duh.  Apologies for wasting space.


----------

